# [SOLVED] Slowing internet



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

So I am not exactly sure where the issue is but I am noticing a slowing of my internet. I have RoadRunner cable/broadband internet. I have done some preliminary test such as a ping test to google.com, and a tracert to google.com and things seemed normal there. but I am not an expert. 


```
Pinging google.com [74.125.113.147] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.113.147: bytes=32 time=83ms TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.113.147: bytes=32 time=78ms TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.113.147: bytes=32 time=70ms TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.113.147: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 74.125.113.147:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 70ms, Maximum = 83ms, Average = 76ms
```


```
Tracing route to google.com [74.125.113.147]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3    21 ms    22 ms    19 ms  gig1-2-9.ptsdny16-rtr001.cny.northeast.rr.com [2
4.24.16.96]
  4    45 ms    38 ms    41 ms  ae134.esyrnydr-rtr005.cny.northeast.rr.com [24.5
8.149.89]
  5    17 ms    20 ms    26 ms  ae2-0.esyrnyaw-rtr001.cny.northeast.rr.com [24.5
8.149.4]
  6    24 ms    26 ms    18 ms  ae4-0.rochnyei-rtr000.nyroc.rr.com [24.58.149.25
2]
  7    35 ms    91 ms    61 ms  ae-3-0.cr0.chi10.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.72]
  8    62 ms    51 ms    56 ms  ae-0-0.pr0.chi10.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.153]
  9     *      126 ms   129 ms  74.125.48.109
 10    44 ms    39 ms     *     209.85.254.130
 11    51 ms    51 ms    56 ms  72.14.239.90
 12    57 ms     *        *     209.85.249.238
 13    74 ms    67 ms    72 ms  64.233.174.87
 14     *        *       79 ms  216.239.47.242
 15    78 ms    76 ms    78 ms  vw-in-f147.1e100.net [74.125.113.147]

Trace complete.
```
When I try and load the speedtest.com page the first time it gave me the time out page. The second time it loaded everything but the flash animation. The next time it loaded the flash animation but just hung at 100%, and that is where it sits. 

I live in a cold climate and have noticed that this has gotten continually worse in the past weeks as it gets colder. I am not sure if that has anything to do with it. 

I have done a power cycle and it gets better for between a couple of hours and few days, but when I go to download a program or just have a browser open a lot my connection seems to slow way down. I have looked at the event log for my modem and I am seeing a lot of the following:


```
Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ...
SYNC Timing Synchronization failure - Failed to receive MAC S...
Started Unicast Maintenance Ranging - No Response received - ...
TLV-11 - unrecognized OID
DHCP WARNING - Non-critical field invalid in response ;CM-MAC...
```
The list continues. I have gotten a new modem in the last 2 or three months because this was happening and it stopped. I am not sure if I should call up tech support and try and get another one or what to do, so I ask you folks that can suggest some ideas for me.

Cheers!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Slowing internet*

Hi wmorri please list any modems or ADSL modem/routers and/or access points on your network.

Is this wired or wireless connection?

Can you post an *ipconfig /all* for us to review.

If it is a wireless connection please download and install and run * Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector*.
Double click the Xirrus Icon on your Desktop, Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Slowing internet*

Hi,

I have a Ubee modem that connects directly to the cable line, and I have a Linksys BEFSR41 router that I connect my computer to. I have a linux server that is on my network but it is just there as a webserver and backup server.


```
C:\Users\Will>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Window7
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : twcny.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : twcny.rr.com
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-90-97-84-F3
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e468:4f21:bee1:c687%10(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 30, 2011 8:19:45 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 31, 2011 8:19:46 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888848
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-08-7A-D1-00-1E-90-97-84-F3

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
                                       209.18.47.62
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter VirtualBox Host-Only Network:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-00-27-00-C8-85
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::18d7:e73e:c79c:7a33%18(Preferred)
   Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.122.51(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 386400295
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-16-08-7A-D1-00-1E-90-97-84-F3

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E4FF9A9E-0E5C-4BE5-AD5F-0FD9E20689B2}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.twcny.rr.com:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : twcny.rr.com
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
```
That should do it for now.

Cheers!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Slowing internet*

Ok wired connection connect direct to modem do same issues occur?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Slowing internet*

I connected directly to my modem and changed ethernet cables and the problem is gone. So does this mean that I have a router problem?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Slowing internet*

Since you have no problems connected direct to the modem the issue may well lie with thr router.

Do roadrunner provide you with a dynamic public ip address?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Slowing internet*

Yes roadrunner does have dynamic ips.


----------



## JLemast (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Slowing internet*

Does it happen at a certain time of the day? I had a similar problem, and the issue was the splitter on the telephone pole connecting the cable to my neighbors... I guess the splitter was bad because when they replaced it, the problem stopped occurring.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Slowing internet*

I have had that happen and a power cycle seems to fix it . . 

Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect ot the internet then


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Slowing internet*

Rich,

I did that a few times. It will stabilize for a day maybe more and then it will start to drop again.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Slowing internet*

Your WAN settings are set to dynamic on the Linksys?

Do an nslookup to the DNS servers in your ipconfig 209.18.47.61 and 209.18.47.62 and paste results please when connected to the linksys.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Slowing internet*

If the power cycle helps, but it drops after a few days, something is going on with the ISP . . Have they checked the modem logs?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Slowing internet*

I haven't had them check the logs since I have gotten the new modem, but I will give them a call on Tuesday, and see what they say.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Slowing internet*

So I reset my router and that seemed to fix the issue. I think I was trying to do too much with port forwarding or something. Anyway thanks for your help, I will mark this as solved.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad it is working now any more issues you can post back here and i'll mark it as unresolved.


----------

